# GTX Titan 2/3/4-way SLI owners: which PSU are you using?



## 341084

I'm curious to know which PSU's you all are using with your Titan SLI setups. Please state how many cards you're running, what PSU you're using and any quirks or performance numbers (i.e - heat, noise).

Plenty are telling me to stick with the AX1200i but I sort of think thats overkill. Any other suggestions out there would be appreciated.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvniel*
> 
> I'm curious to know which PSU's you all are using with your Titan SLI setups. Please state how many cards you're running, what PSU you're using and any quirks or performance numbers (i.e - heat, noise).
> 
> Plenty are telling me to stick with the AX1200i but I sort of think thats overkill. Any other suggestions out there would be appreciated.


One Titan in a typical system would require a good 550W PSU (but a good 450W PSU *might* be enough). 2-way SLi in a typical system would require a good 750W PSU (but a good 650W PSU *might* be enough). 3-way SLi in a typical system would require a good 950-1000W PSU. 4-way SLi in a typical system would require a quality-made 1200W PSU. However, you have the 3930K and I am going to assume that it's either overclocked or *will* be, so add about 100-150W to each of these and you should have more than enough power.

Here's how I figured it:

Source: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,4.html

With one GTX Titan under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 372W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so if you had the 3770K overclocked to 5 GHz and under full load at the same time as the Titan, then that would add 150W and the PSU would then pull 522W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 522W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 470W from the PSU. While gaming, the power consumption would only be about 400-450W.

With two GTX Titans under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 598W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so if you had the 3770K overclocked to 5 GHz and under full load at the same time as the two Titans, then that would add 150W and the PSU would then pull 748W from wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 748W from the wall outlet, then the computer would be pulling 673W from the PSU. While gaming, the power consumption would only be about 600-650W.

With three GTX Titans under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 843W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so if you had the 3770K overclocked to 5 GHz and under full load at the same time as the three Titans, then that would add 150W and the PSU would then pull 993W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 993W from the wall outlet, then the computer would be pulling 894W from the PSU. While gaming, the power consumption would only be about 825-875W.

Now, they didn't test 4-way SLi, but they did find that one Titan by itself pulls 251W from the PSU. So, adding 251W to the 843W that the 3-way SLi setup pulled comes to 1094W being pulled from the wall outlet. So adding 150W for the 3770K at 5 GHz and under full load at the same time as the four Titans makes the PSU pulling 1244W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 1244W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 1120W from the PSU. While gaming, the power consumption would only be about 1050-1100W.

Of course, all of these values could be about 100-150W higher with an overclocked 3930K.


----------



## Compaddict

Wow! What he said ^^^









How do you follow a post like that!







Nice job TC.









Seriously, you have one of the best PSU's out there that will handle pretty much anything you will give it. I own 4 Corsair PSU's that still run great (750w/850w/950w) and my AX1200 easily handled my 3x GTX580's. The other thing, and most important to some, is reliability and longevity. I've had my 750w through many years and upgrades, and I still use it for single card rigs. It handled my 2x 570's fine but was working pretty hard which is why I upgraded it.

Bottom line is you are set for many years with what you have (Future proof) plus it's already in you r rig! Why mess with the best and be sorry later?


----------



## Fieldsweeper

the recomended wattage is per card, to an extent do not forget to factor in over head, as well as your cpu draw, board, fans and drives, I usually Like to have a 50% buffer or more, hense why my build has a 1200 watt ax1200i

I had originally bought a 600watt for my 660ti and amd fx8350 and yet it wasnt enough to work I got the 6 beeps, but with the old vid card it all worked fine.


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> the recomended wattage is per card, to an extent do not forget to factor in over head, as well as your cpu draw, board, fans and drives, I usually Like to have a 50% buffer or more, hense why my build has a 1200 watt ax1200i
> 
> I had originally bought a 600watt for my 660ti and amd fx8350 and yet it wasnt enough to work I got the 6 beeps, but with the old vid card it all worked fine.


Really crappy advice. Never buy with a 50% buffer. Buy a quality power supply with 10% buffer, and it'll be more than sufficient.


----------



## 341084

I went with the EVGA NEX1500. According to the site, it's their ideal PSU for 4-way SLI which my machine will eventually turn into. I'm not gonna buy a PSU to just change it later when I get more video cards.


----------



## Tsumi

Lepa G1600 would have been much better IMO.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Of course EVGA will suggest their own PSU. lol

I would have gone with the Lepa G 1600... wait, I already have it.


----------



## hammong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Really crappy advice. Never buy with a 50% buffer. Buy a quality power supply with 10% buffer, and it'll be more than sufficient.


Most PSU designs favor a 50% load for maximum efficiency. Running it at 90% load is going to lower your efficiency at the wall 2-4% and stress the PSU cooling design to the limit. You do what you want, but I think the 50% target isn't far off the mark.

My "rough" recommendation for some Titan (or GTX 680, or 7970) configurations:

Single: 400-500W PSU
Dual: 650-750W PSU
Tri: 850-1000W PSU
Quad: 1200W PSU

The AX1200i is a decent quality 80 Plus Platinum PSU, if you have one now you should be all set for Tri/Quad SLI. Quad will require some creative cabling due to the AX1200i only having six 8-pin PCIe power connectors, but Corsair has an approved cabling solution for Quad SLI on their forum.

Greg


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> Most PSU designs favor a 50% load for maximum efficiency. Running it at 90% load is going to lower your efficiency at the wall 2-4% and stress the PSU cooling design to the limit. You do what you want, but I think the 50% target isn't far off the mark.
> 
> My "rough" recommendation for some Titan (or GTX 680, or 7970) configurations:
> 
> Single: 400-500W PSU
> Dual: 650-750W PSU
> Tri: 850-1000W PSU
> Quad: 1200W PSU
> 
> The AX1200i is a decent quality 80 Plus Platinum PSU, if you have one now you should be all set for Tri/Quad SLI. Quad will require some creative cabling due to the AX1200i only having six 8-pin PCIe power connectors, but Corsair has an approved cabling solution for Quad SLI on their forum.
> 
> Greg


Read this to see just how wrong you are.

Well, your power recommendations aren't off, but those recommendations put you near 90-100% load on the PSU with that hardware configuration.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> Most PSU designs favor a 50% load for maximum efficiency. Running it at 90% load is going to lower your efficiency at the wall 2-4% and stress the PSU cooling design to the limit. You do what you want, but I think the 50% target isn't far off the mark.
> 
> My "rough" recommendation for some Titan (or GTX 680, or 7970) configurations:
> 
> Single: 400-500W PSU
> Dual: 650-750W PSU
> Tri: 850-1000W PSU
> Quad: 1200W PSU
> 
> The AX1200i is a decent quality 80 Plus Platinum PSU, if you have one now you should be all set for Tri/Quad SLI. Quad will require some creative cabling due to the AX1200i only having six 8-pin PCIe power connectors, but Corsair has an approved cabling solution for Quad SLI on their forum.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Read this to see just how wrong you are.
> 
> Well, your power recommendations aren't off, but those recommendations put you near 90-100% load on the PSU with that hardware configuration.
Click to expand...

thats basically what I was getting at, and it leaves room for improvment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> the recomended wattage is per card, to an extent do not forget to factor in over head, as well as your cpu draw, board, fans and drives, I usually Like to have a 50% buffer or more, hense why my build has a 1200 watt ax1200i
> 
> I had originally bought a 600watt for my 660ti and amd fx8350 and yet it wasnt enough to work I got the 6 beeps, but with the old vid card it all worked fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Really crappy advice. Never buy with a 50% buffer. Buy a quality power supply with 10% buffer, and it'll be more than sufficient.
Click to expand...

OK< only proof is in the fact I had a setup that 600Watts wasn't even enough for, you need to factor in the power draw of the CPU, and the video card, the 50% buffer is due to the fact although that their MAX is 500 watts or 750 watts, is there max, you ever see sound systems rated at their max, current but their RMS value may be lower, and in crappy stuff magnificently lower. rms is root mean squared, its the nominal power output, not computer P/S may have better nominal than audio equipment, however if you are running all your stuff on the absolute BARE minimum, it wont last you long, nore will it be stable power. (it may work but unstable power like fluctuations are bad for electronic components life span).

so if your system operates at 600watts at max load, you would want AT LEAST 750-850 watts. not to mention, that gives a little head room for additions / upgrades. common sense, the less stress you put on a component the longer it will last/ more efficient it will be.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Besides all I am saying my set up was a gtx 660ti, 600 watt power supply, fx-8350, 10GB ram, HDD, and cd drive. and the power supply wasn't enough to run it. it was an OCZ P/S btw


----------



## 341084

I think it's safe to say everyone's rumblings is about getting what you just need. Eh. I don't care. Go big or go home.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvniel*
> 
> I think it's safe to say everyone's rumblings is about getting what you just need. Eh. I don't care. Go big or go home.


Ya. I mean why spend 2 or 3 thousand on 2 or three titans then skimp on power supply lmao.


----------



## hammong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Read this to see just how wrong you are.
> 
> Well, your power recommendations aren't off, but those recommendations put you near 90-100% load on the PSU with that hardware configuration.


I am not going to debate this with you further, suffice to say that 2010 post regarding efficiency is more opinion than fact. There are dozens of SPECIFIC power supply reviews that map the efficiency of PSU across various loads. You can pick a model and go look it up, any decent nationwide model probably has a detailed test report somewhere on Google. Here are three specific examples from reputable sources:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5844/pc-power-cooling-silencer-mk-iii-400w/5 Peak efficiency is at 50%. PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 400W

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1297-page3.html Peak efficiency is at 50%. Seasonic G360.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX1200i/6.html Peak efficiency at 50%. Corsair AX1200i that the OP was asking about. 92.72% at 50%, all other data points are LOWER.

My wattage recommendations on the average take into account the MAXIMUM load generated by those video cards and an average 100W CPU. Since 24x7 power consumption is based more on idle conditions than load, of course my recommendations are at the 80-90% range on the high end. I'm not recommending a 1200W PSU for a 600W maximum load here.

Which part of my recommendation is wrong? The part that agreed with you about the 90% load rating for peak power consumption, or the part that nearly all modern power supplies have higher efficiency at 50% load than they do at any other point?

This all comes down to a size recommendation for 1, 2, 3, or 4 Titans. I stand by my recommendation.

Greg


----------



## PatrickCrowely

SLI Titans & AX850, I've never hit 700W from the wall even with the 3770K OC'd to 5GHZ @ 1.445V


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> I am not going to debate this with you further, suffice to say that 2010 post regarding efficiency is more opinion than fact. There are dozens of SPECIFIC power supply reviews that map the efficiency of PSU across various loads. You can pick a model and go look it up, any decent nationwide model probably has a detailed test report somewhere on Google. Here are three specific examples from reputable sources:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5844/pc-power-cooling-silencer-mk-iii-400w/5 Peak efficiency is at 50%. PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 400W
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1297-page3.html Peak efficiency is at 50%. Seasonic G360.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX1200i/6.html Peak efficiency at 50%. Corsair AX1200i that the OP was asking about. 92.72% at 50%, all other data points are LOWER.
> 
> My wattage recommendations on the average take into account the MAXIMUM load generated by those video cards and an average 100W CPU. Since 24x7 power consumption is based more on idle conditions than load, of course my recommendations are at the 80-90% range on the high end. I'm not recommending a 1200W PSU for a 600W maximum load here.
> 
> Which part of my recommendation is wrong? The part that agreed with you about the 90% load rating for peak power consumption, or the part that nearly all modern power supplies have higher efficiency at 50% load than they do at any other point?
> 
> This all comes down to a size recommendation for 1, 2, 3, or 4 Titans. I stand by my recommendation.
> 
> Greg


I can tell you didn't even bother to read the link. Why don't you try reading the link and respond afterwards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> thats basically what I was getting at, and it leaves room for improvment
> OK< only proof is in the fact I had a setup that 600Watts wasn't even enough for, you need to factor in the power draw of the CPU, and the video card, the 50% buffer is due to the fact although that their MAX is 500 watts or 750 watts, is there max, you ever see sound systems rated at their max, current but their RMS value may be lower, and in crappy stuff magnificently lower. rms is root mean squared, its the nominal power output, not computer P/S may have better nominal than audio equipment, however if you are running all your stuff on the absolute BARE minimum, it wont last you long, nore will it be stable power. (it may work but unstable power like fluctuations are bad for electronic components life span).
> 
> so if your system operates at 600watts at max load, you would want AT LEAST 750-850 watts. not to mention, that gives a little head room for additions / upgrades. common sense, the less stress you put on a component the longer it will last/ more efficient it will be.


First you say 50% buffer, and now your recommendation drops to a 20% buffer? Come on, which is it?


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> One Titan in a typical system would require a good 550W PSU (but a good 450W PSU _*might*_ be enough). 2-way SLi in a typical system would require a good 750W PSU (but a good 650W PSU _*might*_ be enough). 3-way SLi in a typical system would require a good 950-1000W PSU. 4-way SLi in a typical system would require a quality-made 1200W PSU. However, you have the 3930K and I am going to assume that it's either overclocked or *will* be, so add about 100-150W to each of these and you should have more than enough power.
> 
> Here's how I figured it:
> 
> Source: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,4.html
> 
> With one GTX Titan under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 372W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so if you had the 3770K overclocked to 5 GHz and under full load at the same time as the Titan, then that would add 150W and the PSU would then pull 522W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 522W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 470W from the PSU. While gaming, the power consumption would only be about 400-450W.
> 
> With two GTX Titans under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 598W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so if you had the 3770K overclocked to 5 GHz and under full load at the same time as the two Titans, then that would add 150W and the PSU would then pull 748W from wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 748W from the wall outlet, then the computer would be pulling 673W from the PSU. While gaming, the power consumption would only be about 600-650W.
> 
> With three GTX Titans under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 843W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so if you had the 3770K overclocked to 5 GHz and under full load at the same time as the three Titans, then that would add 150W and the PSU would then pull 993W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 993W from the wall outlet, then the computer would be pulling 894W from the PSU. While gaming, the power consumption would only be about 825-875W.
> 
> Now, they didn't test 4-way SLi, but they did find that one Titan by itself pulls 251W from the PSU. So, adding 251W to the 843W that the 3-way SLi setup pulled comes to 1094W being pulled from the wall outlet. So adding 150W for the 3770K at 5 GHz and under full load at the same time as the four Titans makes the PSU pulling 1244W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 1244W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 1120W from the PSU. While gaming, the power consumption would only be about 1050-1100W.
> 
> Of course, all of these values could be about 100-150W higher with an overclocked 3930K.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> I am not going to debate this with you further, suffice to say that 2010 post regarding efficiency is more opinion than fact. There are dozens of SPECIFIC power supply reviews that map the efficiency of PSU across various loads. You can pick a model and go look it up, any decent nationwide model probably has a detailed test report somewhere on Google. Here are three specific examples from reputable sources:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5844/pc-power-cooling-silencer-mk-iii-400w/5 Peak efficiency is at 50%. PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 400W
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1297-page3.html Peak efficiency is at 50%. Seasonic G360.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX1200i/6.html Peak efficiency at 50%. Corsair AX1200i that the OP was asking about. 92.72% at 50%, all other data points are LOWER.
> 
> My wattage recommendations on the average take into account the MAXIMUM load generated by those video cards and an average 100W CPU. Since 24x7 power consumption is based more on idle conditions than load, of course my recommendations are at the 80-90% range on the high end. I'm not recommending a 1200W PSU for a 600W maximum load here.
> 
> Which part of my recommendation is wrong? The part that agreed with you about the 90% load rating for peak power consumption, or the part that nearly all modern power supplies have higher efficiency at 50% load than they do at any other point?
> 
> This all comes down to a size recommendation for 1, 2, 3, or 4 Titans. I stand by my recommendation.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you didn't even bother to read the link. Why don't you try reading the link and respond afterwards.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> thats basically what I was getting at, and it leaves room for improvment
> OK< only proof is in the fact I had a setup that 600Watts wasn't even enough for, you need to factor in the power draw of the CPU, and the video card, the 50% buffer is due to the fact although that their MAX is 500 watts or 750 watts, is there max, you ever see sound systems rated at their max, current but their RMS value may be lower, and in crappy stuff magnificently lower. rms is root mean squared, its the nominal power output, not computer P/S may have better nominal than audio equipment, however if you are running all your stuff on the absolute BARE minimum, it wont last you long, nore will it be stable power. (it may work but unstable power like fluctuations are bad for electronic components life span).
> 
> so if your system operates at 600watts at max load, you would want AT LEAST 750-850 watts. not to mention, that gives a little head room for additions / upgrades. common sense, the less stress you put on a component the longer it will last/ more efficient it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you say 50% buffer, and now your recommendation drops to a 20% buffer? Come on, which is it?
Click to expand...

edit your post because your math was wrong? LMAO

actually I said 50% never said anything lower, OH you must mean the fact I said AT LEAST 750-850, true EXACTLY 50% would be 900 total watts, if the draw required 600 watts. however its still estimates, one 500 watt power supply will not produce the same as the next, some have differences and inefficiencies, same with all electronics, take your CPU that's why there are "good batches" and "bad batches"even within the same brand. although same branding tends to me in closer tolerances depending on quality.

so spend 2000+ on some titans then 50 on a ps, and go bare min, dont come asking for help when your ps goes out on you.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

1 way, buy a 800 + two way buy 1000+ and for three way go 1200+, especially if you want to have water cooling, which if you are going with sli titans, and you have air cooling your priorities are wrongly placed lol, just saying


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> 1 way, buy a 800 + two way buy 1000+ and for three way go 1200+, especially if you want to have water cooling, which if you are going with sli titans, and you have air cooling your priorities are wrongly placed lol, just saying


1 way 750 watts
2 way 1000 watts
3 way 1200 watts


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 1 way 750 watts
> 2 way 1000 watts
> 3 way 1200 watts


They don't draw THAT much power








Titans are only a tiny bit more power hungry than 7970s. A single overclocked Titan with the stock BIOS draws about 270W, with a modded BIOS you're still looking at 320W or under. It depends on the CPU you're running but -
550W - One Titan
750W - Two Titans
1000W - Three Titans
1200W - Four Titans (As long as it can supply the current required)


----------



## 341084

Uhhhh yeah this thread just went all bad. Thanks for the input guys... I went with the EVGA NEX1500 Supernova.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> They don't draw THAT much power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titans are only a tiny bit more power hungry than 7970s. A single overclocked Titan with the stock BIOS draws about 270W, with a modded BIOS you're still looking at 320W or under. It depends on the CPU you're running but -
> 550W - One Titan
> 750W - Two Titans
> 1000W - Three Titans
> 1200W - Four Titans (As long as it can supply the current required)


Yes i know that

I meant those numbers as a max you sould go for not the power draw of the cards


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> edit your post because your math was wrong? LMAO
> 
> actually I said 50% never said anything lower, OH you must mean the fact I said AT LEAST 750-850, true EXACTLY 50% would be 900 total watts, if the draw required 600 watts. however its still estimates, one 500 watt power supply will not produce the same as the next, some have differences and inefficiencies, same with all electronics, take your CPU that's why there are "good batches" and "bad batches"even within the same brand. although same branding tends to me in closer tolerances depending on quality.
> 
> so spend 2000+ on some titans then 50 on a ps, and go bare min, dont come asking for help when your ps goes out on you.












I edited so I could add your post to my previous post instead of double posting. I didn't change any numbers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I usually Like to have a *50% buffer or more*, hense why my build has a 1200 watt ax1200i


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> 1 way, buy a 800 + two way buy 1000+ and for three way go 1200+, especially if you want to have water cooling, which if you are going with sli titans, and you have air cooling your priorities are wrongly placed lol, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 1 way 750 watts
> 2 way 1000 watts
> 3 way 1200 watts
Click to expand...

smh


----------



## Moparman

I will argue with anyone that thinks a single 1200-1350w psu is enough for a 4way setup. Titan,680,580,480 don't matter. It's not going to cut it with a heavy overclocked CPU an gpus being overclocked. You need at min a pair of good 1000w psu's. I have used lots of 3way an 4way setups now over the years an my current setups are a 980x an tri sli 470s an the king of crazy the Sr2 with x5680s an 4 GTX 480s.. Right now IM having issue running the sr2 due to not enough power. An I run a OCZ Zx 1250w an Zx 1000w an it just can't cut it. I found this morning adding a 750w to just power bottom card zx1000 to power other 3 an zx1250 for board/CPUs I was able to hold better overclocks an it was way more stable.

So all in all if your going to play with the big 3/4 top end gpus do yourself a favor an get a dual power supply setup it will save you a headache.


----------



## CBZ323

So would a Corsair AX750 be enough for a 2 way SLI? Also note i have a 3770k at 4.5.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> So would a Corsair AX750 be enough for a 2 way SLI? Also note i have a 3770k at 4.5.


Yes


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> So would a Corsair AX750 be enough for a 2 way SLI? Also note i have a 3770k at 4.5.


More than enough:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,4.html

With two GTX Titans under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 598W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add about 150W for the 3770K at 4.5 GHz (but 150W is more realistic for almost 5 GHz).. So with the two GTX Titans and the 3770K under full load all at the same time, the PSU would then be pulling 748W from the wall outlet. That means if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 748W from the wall outlet, then the computer would be pulling about 673W from the PSU. Your actual gaming power draw will be closer to about 600-650W.


----------



## AsusFan30

From what I am reading here I would be okay with Running SLI Titan's from an Alienware R4 with 875 watt psu yes?


----------



## SolarNova

Im pondering on what PSU i will be getting next.

The way i see it, find out how much ur CPU draws at max load. Then take the TDP of the GPU's ur looking at.
Add them up, then add a couple hundread watts on for extra head room for other device, GPU overclocks, and to stay away from maxing out ur PSU.

Im planing on going 2x GTX 780s, thats 500w right their
My 3930k CPU with its current 4.6ghz 1.36v OC can pull 250w to 300w during a stress test according to AIDA64, so now we are at 800w.
Add another 200 watts on for safety, i need a 1000w PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Im pondering on what PSU i will be getting next.
> 
> The way i see it, find out how much ur CPU draws at max load. Then take the TDP of the GPU's ur looking at.
> Add them up, then add a couple hundread watts on for extra head room for other device, GPU overclocks, and to stay away from maxing out ur PSU.
> 
> Im planing on going 2x GTX 780s, thats 500w right their
> My 3930k CPU with its current 4.6ghz 1.36v OC can pull 250w to 300w during a stress test according to AIDA64, so now we are at 800w.
> Add another 200 watts on for safety, i need a 1000w PSU.


No you dont


----------



## SolarNova

Please explain, im by no means an expert when it comes to PSU's. im just going by the info i have available to me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Please explain, im by no means an expert when it comes to PSU's. im just going by the info i have available to me.






Max TDP for the GTX 570 is 219 watts so they are almost as power hungry as the GTX 780 yet max power draw from the watts with two GTX 570 cards is 523 watts

I bet a overclocked CPU and two GTX 780 cards would never get much above 600 watts


----------



## KaRLiToS

You really don't need more than 650 watts - 750 watts.

1000watts is just overkill, unless you plan of going GTX 780 Tri-SLI.

GTX 780 has basically the same TDP as the Titan.


----------



## SolarNova

I have seen that graph but , am i right in asuming thats JUST the cards, not the CPU at load aswell. ?

Like i explained, i run a power hungry 3930k with OC, and if AIDA64 is correct it can draw 250-300W on its own.

its annoying for me when i really dont know how to work somthing out. I much ratehr prefer to learn somthign and work it out myself than have to ask around but.....

I have been all over the net finding out how to calculate wattage for a PC, some places with my rig recommend up to 1200w, other as low as 700w.
Some people say 1000w, some people say 800w ..and other 600w.

Its a PITA tbh


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> I have seen that graph but , am i right in asuming thats JUST the cards, not the CPU at load aswell. ?
> 
> Like i explained, i run a power hungry 3930k with OC, and if AIDA64 is correct it can draw 250-300W on its own.
> 
> its annoying for me when i really dont know how to work somthing out. I much ratehr prefer to learn somthign and work it out myself than have to ask around but.....
> 
> I have been all over the net finding out how to calculate wattage for a PC, some places with my rig recommend up to 1200w, other as low as 700w.
> Some people say 1000w, some people say 800w ..and other 600w.
> 
> Its a PITA tbh


OCN is pretty much the best and only place to get your answers about power draws
If you asked on Tom´s hardware then you wasted your time most there know jack about power draws


----------



## KaRLiToS

I would personnally get a _*750 W PSU*_ for GTX 780 SLI.

1000w is way to much but like I said, unless you plan of going Tri-SLI in the future..

*SOURCE*
Quote:


> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX 780 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550 Watt power supply unit.
> *GeForce GTX 780 2x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.*
> GeForce GTX 780 3x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 1000~1200 Watt power supply unit as minimum.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I would personnally get a _*750 W PSU*_ for GTX 780 SLI.
> 
> 1000w is way to much but like I said, unless you plan of going Tri-SLI in the future..
> 
> *SOURCE*


That

Get a Rosewill Capstone-M 750 watts if you are from the US


----------



## SolarNova

Well i have a TX750m atm, thats got a coil whine i hate and im gunna use it for a build for a family member, so i need a new one anyway.
If 1000w is sure to be overki lfor SLi 780's and my OC'd 3930k ill go back to what i originaly had planned which was a AX860 or a Seasonic Plat 850.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Well i have a TX750m atm, thats got a coil whine i hate and im gunna use it for a build for a family member, so i need a new one anyway.
> If 1000w is sure to be overki lfor SLi 780's and my OC'd 3930k ill go back to what i originaly had planned which was a AX860 or a Seasonic Plat 850.


http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

Models you sould look at

Azza Platinum / Rosewill Tachyon / Kingwin Lazer Platinum same unit more or less

Enermax Platimax 750 watts very good unit but a bit overpriced

NZXT Hale90 V1 750 watts

Rosewill Capstone & Capstone Modular 750 watts

Fractal Design Newton R3 800 watts


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I wouldn't go below 850W PSU for 780 Sli if I plan to decently OC on air/water:


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I wouldn't go below 850W PSU for 780 Sli if I plan to decently OC on air/water:


That has nothing to do with the GTX 780

Let me spell this out you dont need more then 750 watts end of story the end

You may need more if you play around with LN cooling and and other crazy stuff but who does that


----------



## newone757

Thanks for this thread. Even with all the conflicting advice I think its safe to say I should be fine with my Kingwin 850w lazer platinum for two 780's and my stock 3570k (plan to OC soon though).

Good to know I wont have to upgrade when I grab the 2nd 780 in the future.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That has nothing to do with the GTX 780
> 
> Let me spell this out you dont need more then 750 watts end of story the end
> 
> You may need more if you play around with LN cooling and and other crazy stuff


how so? 780 has about the same power consumption as 7970


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I wouldn't go below 850W PSU for 780 Sli if I plan to decently OC on air/water:


This is very misleading. Most Ares or HD 7990 won't even do 1200mhz Core.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That has nothing to do with the GTX 780
> 
> Let me spell this out you dont need more then 750 watts end of story the end
> 
> You may need more if you play around with LN cooling and and other crazy stuff but who does that


^^This

Don't compare a HIGHLY overclock HD 7990 to a GTX 780.

Tahiti (HD 7000) is a sucker for power consumption.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Thanks for this thread. Even with all the conflicting advice I think its safe to say I should be fine with my Kingwin 850w lazer platinum for two 780's and my stock 3570k (plan to OC soon though).
> 
> Good to know I wont have to upgrade when I grab the 2nd 780 in the future.


Well sure, your CPU will consume much less than 3930k for example, so you are safe (I dare to guess that with max OC on air/water you would hit 750W)


----------



## SolarNova

Think ill get a 860w then. Probably a Seasonic Platinum.
however.

i can get a Seaosnic Plat 860w for £181
or
i can get a Seasonic Plat 1000w for £195

£14 extra for another 140w lol. Might aswell get the 1kw PSU.

Im looking for a Fully Modular PSU, it also has to be VERY quiet..no coil whine, quiet fan.

Sugestions for a 850w+ PSU ?

*Shilk i know u sugested some but they are ether not available in the Uk or are non modular or semi modular*


----------



## Ha-Nocri

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139041

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256058


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Think ill get a 860w then. Probably a Seasonic Platinum.
> however.
> 
> i can get a Seaosnic Plat 860w for £181
> or
> i can get a Seasonic Plat 1000w for £195
> 
> £14 extra for another 140w lol. Might aswell get the 1kw PSU.
> 
> Im looking for a Fully Modular PSU, it also has to be VERY quiet..no coil whine, quiet fan.
> 
> Sugestions for a 850w+ PSU ?
> 
> *Shilk i know u sugested some but they are ether not available in the Uk or are non modular or semi modular*


The EVGA Super Nova G2 will wipe the floor Vs the Seasonic Plat if you look at ripple Vs ripple

BUT the G2 is so new its not out yet if you cant wait it will be out

And you cant find the Fractal Design Newton R3 ???


----------



## SolarNova

Well ill probably buy one when i get the GTX 780 so maybe 3 weeks time max.

As the for the R3, as far as i can tell its only semi modular.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Well ill probably buy one when i get the GTX 780 so maybe 3 weeks time max.
> 
> As the for the R3, as far as i can tell its only semi modular.


Yes and is that a problem?


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Think ill get a 860w then. Probably a Seasonic Platinum.
> however.
> 
> i can get a Seaosnic Plat 860w for £181
> or
> i can get a Seasonic Plat 1000w for £195
> 
> £14 extra for another 140w lol. Might aswell get the 1kw PSU.
> 
> *Im looking for a Fully Modular PSU, it also has to be VERY quiet..no coil whine, quiet fan.*
> 
> Sugestions for a 850w+ PSU ?
> 
> *Shilk i know u sugested some but they are ether not available in the Uk or are non modular or semi modular*


Like fully modular to keep things super tidy.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Like fully modular to keep things super tidy.


You dont need fully moduar you always need the 24 pin and you need the 8 pin and a set of 6 pin PCI-E as well most of the time so you just used all the non modular cables

What you have left is the modular cables and them you only use what you need so whats the problem


----------



## Ha-Nocri

but if your cables are zip-tied it's not easy to get your PSU our of the case (cleaning or whatever)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> but if your cables are zip-tied it's not easy to get your PSU our of the case (cleaning or whatever)


And how often you do that?

Really it sounds like you want fully moduar which limits your choices because you dont want to spend a maybe few minutes extra


----------



## TwoCables

I don't have a fully modular PSU and I don't have any cable management problems. Yeah, there is one hardwired cable I'm not using, but that's tucked away and hidden. It was actually very easy.


----------



## ChronoBodi

im trying to figure out what a full loaded 3930k at 1.34v and SLI Titans (stock volts, OCed) would get in terms of system power consumption.

I'm always fretting over whether my 750w is enough for this or should i have to go get a 1000w+ psu...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> im trying to figure out what a full loaded 3930k at 1.34v and SLI Titans (stock volts, OCed) would get in terms of system power consumption.
> 
> I'm always fretting over whether my 750w is enough for this or should i have to go get a 1000w+ psu...


If you have the cash the best thing you can buy is this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371065&Tpk=Antec%20HCP-850%20Platinum

its not cheap but it is THE single most stable PSU i have ever seen

Delta improved an already very good platform into the most stable platform i have ever seen

0.7% voltage regulation on the 12v rail and 0.0% voltage regulation on the 3,3v rail

3,3v rail is your RAM in case you wonder

Read about it here
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=352


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> im trying to figure out what a full loaded 3930k at 1.34v and SLI Titans (stock volts, OCed) would get in terms of system power consumption.
> 
> I'm always fretting over whether my 750w is enough for this or should i have to go get a 1000w+ psu...


It might be redlined while gaming:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,4.html

With two GTX Titans under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 598W from their wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, and so if your 3930K is pulling 275W at 4.4 GHz and 1.34V (which is very possible), then that would make the PSU pulling 873W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 873W from the wall outlet, then the computer would be pulling 785W from the PSU. The gaming power draw could easily be over 750W.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It might be redlined while gaming:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,4.html
> 
> With two GTX Titans under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 598W from their wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, and so if your 3930K is pulling 275W at 4.4 GHz and 1.34V (which is very possible), then that would make the PSU pulling 873W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 873W from the wall outlet, then the computer would be pulling 785W from the PSU. The gaming power draw could easily be over 750W.


my PSU is not 90% efficient...

at best at near-max or max 750w load, going from your 873w estimate, with 82% and 80%:

82% = 715w

80% = 698w

Speaking of which, is 4.4 Ghz stable on lower voltages, like 1.33 for example?

also i have energy-saving functions on while Guru3D turned off theirs.


----------



## hammong

Running my 3930K at 4.2 GHz and two Titans in SLI with +50 MHz offsets and folding, I was pulling 550-580W from the wall socket. That's with a 92% 80 Plus Platinum PSU and 100% loads on CPU and GPU.

I'm pretty sure if I bumped my CPU to 4.4 GHz and Titans to +125 MHz offset, my system load would hit 750-800W at the wall. Efficiency really takes a nose dive when you jack the voltages and clock speeds up!

Greg

p.s. I'm currently running an OCZ ZX 1250W PSU -- way overkill for what I'm doing right now, but I used to run three GTX 680's in Tri-SLI.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> Running my 3930K at 4.2 GHz and two Titans in SLI with +50 MHz offsets and folding, I was pulling 550-580W from the wall socket. That's with a 92% 80 Plus Platinum PSU and 100% loads on CPU and GPU.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I bumped my CPU to 4.4 GHz and Titans to +125 MHz offset, my system load would hit 750-800W at the wall. Efficiency really takes a nose dive when you jack the voltages and clock speeds up!
> 
> Greg
> 
> p.s. I'm currently running an OCZ ZX 1250W PSU -- way overkill for what I'm doing right now, but I used to run three GTX 680's in Tri-SLI.


is that all Kill-A-Watt measurements?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> my PSU is not 90% efficient...
> 
> at best at near-max or max 750w load, going from your 873w estimate, with 82% and 80%:
> 
> 82% = 715w
> 
> 80% = 698w


You may have a *much* more efficient PSU the next time you upgrade it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Speaking of which, is 4.4 Ghz stable on lower voltages, like 1.33 for example?


I personally don't know, but experimentation is always needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> Running my 3930K at 4.2 GHz and two Titans in SLI with +50 MHz offsets and folding, I was pulling 550-580W from the wall socket. That's with a 92% 80 Plus Platinum PSU and 100% loads on CPU and GPU.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I bumped my CPU to 4.4 GHz and Titans to +125 MHz offset, my system load would hit 750-800W at the wall. Efficiency really takes a nose dive when you jack the voltages and clock speeds up!
> 
> Greg
> 
> p.s. I'm currently running an OCZ ZX 1250W PSU -- way overkill for what I'm doing right now, but I used to run three GTX 680's in Tri-SLI.


The efficiency isn't taking a nose-dive; the power consumption is increasing.


----------



## hammong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is that all Kill-A-Watt measurements?


Power Output display from my APC BackUps Pro with just the PC plugged into it. My power readings were similar with a Corsair AX1200i using the CorsairLink monitoring software.
Quote:


> The efficiency isn't taking a nose-dive; the power consumption is increasing.


Not PSU efficiency, that much is better. I'm talking about overclocking giving you 15% more performance for 30% more power. As the heat and voltage goes up, the CPU and GPU performance per watt goes down.

Greg


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> Power Output display from my APC BackUps Pro with just the PC plugged into it. My power readings were similar with a Corsair AX1200i using the CorsairLink monitoring software.


Wow. Software giving fairly accurate readings. lol Nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> Not PSU efficiency, that much is better. I'm talking about overclocking giving you 15% more performance for 30% more power. As the heat and voltage goes up, the CPU and GPU performance per watt goes down.
> 
> Greg


Oh, ok. I apologize for that misunderstanding.


----------



## ChronoBodi

i tried running Metro Last Light benchmark AND cinebench 11.5 at the same time to fully load both CPU and GPU... well, didn't work out, the Cinebench 11.5 bottlenecked the GPUs out of their benchmark, lowering their loads... didn't work like i thought it would.

Just the metro LL benchmark by itself peaked at 809 watts at Kill-A-Watt, and considering the PSU is Bronze rated, applied 85% efficiency and internal draw is 687 watts.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So I've been having shutdown failures recently running 3dmark11 with my sig rig. I've done the AB hack that allows for 1.3V to the TItans plus disabling LLC which allows for around 1.325V constant. I've also got the 3960X at 5GHz and 1.575V. The shutdowns seem PSU related so I am wondering if my AX1200 is just not enough with this setup? I wouldn't have thought that was possible with just two Titans but according to Alatar they can draw over 500W a piece when heavily overvolted. Mine aren't that heavily overvolted but I'd guess over 400W each is a strong likelihood and of course a heavily overvolted 3960X is probably getting close to that 400W as well so I dunno? What do you guys think?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I've been having shutdown failures recently running 3dmark11 with my sig rig. I've done the AB hack that allows for 1.3V to the TItans plus disabling LLC which allows for around 1.325V constant. I've also got the 3960X at 5GHz and 1.575V. The shutdowns seem PSU related so I am wondering if my AX1200 is just not enough with this setup? I wouldn't have thought that was possible with just two Titans but according to Alatar they can draw over 500W a piece when heavily overvolted. Mine aren't that heavily overvolted but I'd guess over 400W each is a strong likelihood and of course a heavily overvolted 3960X is probably getting close to that 400W as well so I dunno? What do you guys think?


Get a bigger PSU. Lepa 1600w is nice, but shilka knows of a newer unannounced Lepa that is 1700w. go ask him.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I've been having shutdown failures recently running 3dmark11 with my sig rig. I've done the AB hack that allows for 1.3V to the TItans plus disabling LLC which allows for around 1.325V constant. I've also got the 3960X at 5GHz and 1.575V. The shutdowns seem PSU related so I am wondering if my AX1200 is just not enough with this setup? I wouldn't have thought that was possible with just two Titans but according to Alatar they can draw over 500W a piece when heavily overvolted. Mine aren't that heavily overvolted but I'd guess over 400W each is a strong likelihood and of course a heavily overvolted 3960X is probably getting close to that 400W as well so I dunno? What do you guys think?


If you're using extensions, try and go native for now for trouble shooting.

Your 1200w psu should be able to draw more power if needed for quick bench runs. Not sure how much more it can pull.

I think your psu is more than enough. I pulled miracles with my ax650 on my TITAN and 3970x, of course my TITAN benching was with 1.2125v.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm using the Corsair sleeved cable kit for the AX1200 so no extensions. I certainly thought a quality 1200W PSU would be more than enough but the shutdowns keep occurring so I dunno? I am in the process of replacing the 3960X with a 4930K (IMC going bad) so it will be interesting to see if the instability continues with the new CPU and a fresh Win8 install....


----------



## ionstorm66

One of the best things you can do for a high wattage PSU is run a 220v outlet for them. It is easier on the PSUs input stage/PFC, and on a lot if the components down the line.

Other than that get a volt meter and check the voltages on the PSU rails under load. Also remove all the gods extensions. Every connector drops voltage. Also make sure all the contacts are shiny and free of oxidation, and fit snugly. Make sure there are no hard kinks in the wires, as this can cause brakes.

All these things are important for one reason: Wattage = Volts * Amps. So any time you have a voltage drop, you draw more amps to get the same wattage. So if there is 12v coming out of the PSU, and the card draws 300 watts, then it takes 25 amps. Now add a bad connection, and drop the voltage to 11.5v. The card will now pull 26 amps. The card is still uaeing the same amount of power, but the connection is converting that extra amp to heat.

Granted you would notice the heat if one contact had a .5v drop with draw on it, but if that was dissipated between say 16 sets of contacts on the extensions, it is easy to miss.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm using the Corsair sleeved cable kit for the AX1200 so no extensions. I certainly thought a quality 1200W PSU would be more than enough but the shutdowns keep occurring so I dunno? I am in the process of replacing the 3960X with a 4930K (IMC going bad) so it will be interesting to see if the instability continues with the new CPU and a fresh Win8 install....


I don't know if it's the PSU either. These shut downs could be a sign of an unstable overclock in some form or another, like maybe the voltage is too high. That PSU can deliver 1200W 24/7 easily, so I doubt that it's a power consumption issue. Although, you can get a Kill A Watt for about $20 to find out.


----------



## Tampa

How would one go about wiring two PSU's together so they both run on system start?
I'm building a massive system and to run all the pumps and stuff I'm using two Corsair AX1200i, so i need them to start together.


----------



## seross69

it is actually quiet simple and PPC and FCPU sell accessories that do this. or you can do it by your self by getting a female 24 pin connector for the 2nd power supply and join pin 15 and 16 wire to the one on the other PSU.

can buy a adapter for this here http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_1066_186&products_id=31562


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 1 way 750 watts
> 2 way 1000 watts
> 3 way 1200 watts


considering I ran 3 gtx 480's overclocked at that on a 800w I think that's overkill by a large margin. that said my 4 titans run on a evga 1500w but that was just me futureproofing. I almost bought the corsair 1200 which would have done it as well, but A) it didn't have 4 pcie leads (***?) and B) a 10 year warranty.. how the hell do u pass that up? lol


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I will argue with anyone that thinks a single 1200-1350w psu is enough for a 4way setup. Titan,680,580,480 don't matter. It's not going to cut it with a heavy overclocked CPU an gpus being overclocked. You need at min a pair of good 1000w psu's. I have used lots of 3way an 4way setups now over the years an my current setups are a 980x an tri sli 470s an the king of crazy the Sr2 with x5680s an 4 GTX 480s.. Right now IM having issue running the sr2 due to not enough power. An I run a OCZ Zx 1250w an Zx 1000w an it just can't cut it. I found this morning adding a 750w to just power bottom card zx1000 to power other 3 an zx1250 for board/CPUs I was able to hold better overclocks an it was way more stable.
> 
> So all in all if your going to play with the big 3/4 top end gpus do yourself a favor an get a dual power supply setup it will save you a .


lets argue. lol I can prove it first hand... to be frank, you cant disprove something which has already been proven otherwise.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tampa*
> 
> How would one go about wiring two PSU's together so they both run on system start?
> I'm building a massive system and to run all the pumps and stuff I'm using two Corsair AX1200i, so i need them to start together.


2 corsiair 1200w?? LOL ****. what kind of system are you running exactly? I have 1 1500w and I run 2 pumps, 12 gentle typhoon ap31's (5400rpm) a fan controller, a blu ray drive, 2 hard drives, 2 ssds, and 4 video cards and its all overclocked to the gills. (1.4v on the cpu and 1.3 on the titans) and I don't have anything to measure it from the wall (I plan on getting me one though) but im positive I have a fair amount of headroom.

I hope you simply got a good deal or you had it from a 2nd system. You will likely find it isn't necessary.

to answer your questions, most high end psu's have a plug that allows you to piggy back them with one another. If not you can jumper the wire however you'd like. (any black and green will do w/ tie in etc)


----------



## Moparman

I really like people like you who don't know the first thing about very high end setups nor about having very clean power. When a 980x an 4 GTX 480s can pull over 1600w I guess a single 1250w will do my bad I forgot to use a little calculator program an not go by a watt meter. Plus anyone that looks at my hwbot profile will know I know what I'm talking about. OP you do what you like but for the best output an best overclock a 2 psu setup would be the way to go. One for gpus one for mobo,CPU,exct. Good luck an hope to see your build finished.


----------



## Baasha

I have been using Quad SLI/4-Way SLI since GTX-580 Classifieds.

I have had the following 4-Way & Quad SLI setups:

1.) 4x GTX-580 Classified

2.) 2x GTX-590

3.) 4x GTX-680 Classified

4.) 4x GTX-Titan SC

The GTX-580, by FAR, used the most power (2 8-pin + 1 6-pin PER card). I used 2 1200W PSUs for this set up.

The rest, I used just one 1200W PSU - the Antec HCP-1200 - an absolute beast (seen 1710W pulled from the wall). I had the 3930K first, clocked at 4.5Ghz and then the 3970X @ 4.8Ghz while having ALL FOUR GPUs highly OC'd @ 1.212V (680 Classifieds @ 1306Mhz and Titans @ 1176Mhz).


----------



## stilllogicz

I need a recommendation because I'm horrible at calculating this stuff. Tri X-Fire 290's (overvolted around 1.3 - 1.4v each), 4930k (overvolted, around 1.4 - 1.5v), around 20 1800rpm fans, led strips, 2 water pumps. Thoughts?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I will argue with anyone that thinks a single 1200-1350w psu is enough for a 4way setup. Titan,680,580,480 don't matter. It's not going to cut it with a heavy overclocked CPU an gpus being overclocked. You need at min a pair of good 1000w psu's. I have used lots of 3way an 4way setups now over the years an my current setups are a 980x an tri sli 470s an the king of crazy the Sr2 with x5680s an 4 GTX 480s.. Right now IM having issue running the sr2 due to not enough power. An I run a OCZ Zx 1250w an Zx 1000w an it just can't cut it. I found this morning adding a 750w to just power bottom card zx1000 to power other 3 an zx1250 for board/CPUs I was able to hold better overclocks an it was way more stable.
> 
> So all in all if your going to play with the big 3/4 top end gpus do yourself a favor an get a dual power supply setup it will save you a headache.


this


----------



## klepp0906

ive humbled myself to a point. Furmark is restarting my pc when I start it up at anything near my native reso (4680x2560)

The evga rep after requesting the power numbers is sending me a new psu, which im assuming means its well within spec and this shouldn't be happening.

However, I am wondering if it has more to do with the mobo bios settings regarding the phase limit etc. Not sure if extreme means extreme protection (ie early cutoff) or extreme limit (ie late cutoff)

wish I woulda thought to check this before having the new psu sent. god knows ive checked everything but.

Anyone using a z87 board or anyboard for that matter (assuming older chipsets still have these settings in the uefi)

don't let me thread jack but if anyone has any ideas/suggestions ^^


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I really like people like you who don't know the first thing about very high end setups nor about having very clean power. When a 980x an 4 GTX 480s can pull over 1600w I guess a single 1250w will do my bad I forgot to use a little calculator program an not go by a watt meter. Plus anyone that looks at my hwbot profile will know I know what I'm talking about. OP you do what you like but for the best output an best overclock a 2 psu setup would be the way to go. One for gpus one for mobo,CPU,exct. Good luck an hope to see your build finished.


ill hold back since im emotionally compromised and im not 100% certain you are referringto me. Safe bet though. yea im clueless /rollseyes. Even if that were the case, common sense would tell you that I am all about overkill. Even more common sense would tell you that the psu I use gives every voltage/amp/watt in realtime via usb.

In fact, apart from your immature reply, I am pulling 1830 from the wall with my setup which is sucking far too much. Id imagine with a better cpu (mine takes 1.45v for 4.6) and people that don't know what their talking about still know that cpu's scale exponentially (power wise) and better fans (5400rpm ap31's don't help.. but again, I like extreme) I could shave atleast 100w off the top. At 90% eff I am pulling 1500w to the pc. Any good 1500w psu can handle more than its rating. But most people wouldn't like to work them that hard if they can avoid it.id,

At this point I cant recall what pc the OP was referring to, but even I could use a bit more power. However not to the point of using two 1500w psus ffs. If he can get away with one he should. I can think of a half a dozen reasons not up to and including cost, heat, wiring mess, case accommodation etc.

clean power... yup.


----------



## Twotenths

You must have a 20A fuse in that outlet. A 115V x 15A will allow a maximum of 1725W pulled from the wall. Anything higher would blow the fuse or breaker in the main panel. I have a similar situation where my 4x Geforce gtx 680 Classified pull 220W each in SLI. Stock wattage for the card is 180W and the Precision-X software will let me power up to 132% of the base power. That's 180 x 132% = 237.6W each. My 1500W Gold PSU isn't enough and Extreme PSU calculator pegs my system at 1780W running my 3970X @ 5Ghz 1.47V. I have a 1500W + a 650W Gold+ setup right now. Pull from the wall means I need to add 12% extra for the loss in translation from AC to DC. Those are just the main items. My fan controller has 6 controls which can handle 50W each for a total of 300W. Each Delta fan uses 45W at maximum speeds. I was going to go with full water in Jan which will add more load to the system and allow higher O/C's because everything will run cooler. 2150W @ 89%(efficiency) = 2408W from the wall. Even a 20 Amp fuse won't handle that. I will have to rewire the socket so that each plug is on a different fuse. That is how they wire kitchen outlets. Either that or run an extension cord to a separate outlet on a different fuse.


----------



## Twotenths

I have a Corsair AX1200i sitting in an unopened box just in case. I am now looking at the Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition board to replace my ASRock X79 Extreme 11 MB. I already have a Rampage IV Extreme system as well but the new board brings with it 6x SataIII Intel ports and more lanes on the PCIe bus. My current ASRock system blows away my RIVE MB with the same components. I can't get the Ram higher than 2133 but I over-volted them a little and lowered the latencies. The ram modules are rated 2400 and I have a dual quad pack with 64GB worth. The ASRock bios just won't accept 2400 settings. When I try to set it at that speed I just keep getting BSOD screens. I managed to get X12908 score on 3D Mark 11 which you can check out at <" http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7315865 "> On full water I could take it up another 1000 points. The only person scoring higher than me had 6 entries and you could tell that he was on full water. Same hardware different MB.


----------



## LunaP

I think I'm gonna grab the 1500W after tons of talk and tons of users reporting PSU shutdowns on 1200 and below for even 2-SLI let alone Tri-SLI I think I'm gonna pack up my 1200AXi and grab the evga since its like 350$ anyways now.

This thread seems to be more focused on stock voltages and SLIGHT OC's such as that from the SC editions, though from the numerous reports by engineers the cards can pull way more than that.

Myself I'll be running a TH10 + 4x 480 rads + 32 fans + a 4960X OC'd + tri-SLI titans OC'd + a couple pumps. I'm not honestly sure what would be fully enough but taken from the multiple failures that 1200W brings to most of the people here to OC I believe that the 1200W would not suffice for me in this state.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I think I'm gonna grab the 1500W after tons of talk and tons of users reporting PSU shutdowns on 1200 and below for even 2-SLI let alone Tri-SLI I think I'm gonna pack up my 1200AXi and grab the evga since its like 350$ anyways now.
> 
> This thread seems to be more focused on stock voltages and SLIGHT OC's such as that from the SC editions, though from the numerous reports by engineers the cards can pull way more than that.
> 
> Myself I'll be running a TH10 + 4x 480 rads + 32 fans + a 4960X OC'd + tri-SLI titans OC'd + a couple pumps. I'm not honestly sure what would be fully enough but taken from the multiple failures that 1200W brings to most of the people here to OC I believe that the 1200W would not suffice for me in this state.


Dont buy the EVGA SuperNova NEX1500 its not worth it


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont buy the EVGA SuperNova NEX1500 its not worth it


Could you at least be so kind as to elaborate on why not? ?????????????????????????????


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Could you at least be so kind as to elaborate on why not? ?????????????????????????????


Its a massive ripoff and its not even a great PSU

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review#.UrYGp7TQucE

Noise

Loud. Really, really, really loud. Sure the EVGA NEX1500 Classified is a 1500W power supply so quiet at full load isn't necessarily something to be expected, but it almost seems like EVGA was deliberately trying to make this unit loud. There literally has not been a unit through here that has been this obscenely loud in a long time, and even then at least those had the excuse of being 80mm fans. This unit? It doesn't have any excuses. Sure, you may be able to regulate the fan speed via the dip switches or the SuperNOVA software but if you have to change the factory settings out of the box, the factory settings were wrong. Period.

Paul's Thoughts:

For power supplies that die catastrophically during load testing it is really easy to quantify why those suck so badly, roughly it would be the smoldering carnage. With the EVGA NEX1500 Classified, however, it is a bit harder (though no less sucky) as there were no ridiculously bad single moments during testing to point to and say "There, that is what you did so amazingly wrong EVGA," while dousing it with the fire extinguisher. Rather it was the slow accumulation of bad decisions that make the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply a train wreck. Indeed, there is literally almost no facet of this unit that does not need significant revision before this should be sent out to retail.

With that in mind here is the Top 10 list of issues that made me want to beat my head on the wall and should have been fixed before releasing this power supply:

Documentation, what documentation?

The Handle to Nowhere.

Cables? Looks like I ordered birds nest soup!

Fan? I can't hear you, can yell a little louder?

12v rail assignment? what the ....?

Oh the fan and the 12v rail assignment don't work right from the factory? You want us to fix it ourselves in the software? That can't be the right answer.

Oh the software isn't included in the package I bought to fix it myself? Well at least it is easy to find, wait, does that say I have to register to get my product to work right?

Rail overboard! Rogue waves in the 3.3v rail.

Scotty, we need more power at 100v.

This power supply costs how much??????????????

The Bottom Line

The EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply is a huge power supply and huge disappointment. It isn't that this unit just doesn't do one thing well; it is the fact that it doesn't do much of anything well after promising us the moon and stars. "No compromises" remember? For instance, when the unit would run (which wasn't all of our tests so it has already gone into the fail heap there) the voltage regulation was the worst we have seen from 1500W+ power supplies, the DC Output Quality had weird load specific issues, and it was insanely loud seemingly just to offend the ears along with your good sense. This is without getting into the more subjective problems of the cables which are an insane mess to deal with, the random handle protrusion, the not including the software that is supposed to let you fix some of the problems from the factory, and the fact that EVGA has mislabeled the 12v arrangement on the packaging as well as the housing so you have to have the Rosetta Stone and the manual to figure out what goes where. Then there is the price, at $449.99 you are better off purchasing any of the other 1500W power supplies we have reviewed than the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified. Maybe not including install screws was a hint at something?

"No compromises" is right, and that is exactly what you should not do with your hard earned cash, but that is exactly what EVGA has done with its name on this product.


----------



## LunaP

Seen the review, then I went over to Johnny Guru's review which was much better given how he tests things. That + multiple people running huge rigs seem to have this one, haven't heard complaints, they could have also gotten a defective unit. Johnny tested multiple.

WIth that said.

Then I guess I"m stuck going 2 PSU's since the HERC is Silver rated which I wouldn't touch, and the LEPA is multi rail and I see to many machines shutting off because the rails aren't providing enough amps, course they can combine cables but that makes you run out faster.

Seems like no other PSU's are being released either.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Seen the review, then I went over to Johnny Guru's review which was much better given how he tests things. That + multiple people running huge rigs seem to have this one, haven't heard complaints, they could have also gotten a defective unit. Johnny tested multiple.
> 
> WIth that said.
> 
> Then I guess I"m stuck going 2 PSU's since the HERC is Silver rated which I wouldn't touch, and the LEPA is multi rail and I see to many machines shutting off because the rails aren't providing enough amps, course they can combine cables but that makes you run out faster.
> 
> Seems like no other PSU's are being released either.


The EVGA NEX1500 is multi rail as well

Think that you are looknig for is the Lepa P 1700 watts which is still not out yet despite they showed it at computex

Its a rebranded Enermax Platimax so maybe look at that one?

Edit duh 1700 watts is not out either from Enermax


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Could you at least be so kind as to elaborate on why not? ?????????????????????????????


Shilka is literally the PSU guru, it is for a reason. That PSU has dirty power compared to Lepa 1600w.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review/9#.UrYL0vRDt8E

basically, it has crappy internals, but go ahead and read it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA NEX1500 is multi rail as well
> 
> Think that you are looknig for is the Lepa P 1700 watts which is still not out yet despite they showed it at computex
> 
> Its a rebranded Enermax so maybe look at that one?


Is there even any 1500w+ psus that is single rail? I'm wondering.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Is there even any 1500w+ psus that is single rail? I'm wondering.


Enermax Platimax 1500/1700 watts and the rebranded Lepa P

That 2000 watts PSU Great Wall showed might also be single rail


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Enermax Platimax 1500/1700 watts and the rebranded Lepa P
> 
> That 2000 watts PSU Great Wall showed might also be single rail


Interesting, not finding info on single rail option on the 1500 platimax though, and any idea when the 1700 might release? The 1375 also looks tempting.

But the 1500 platinum would be amazing if it was. I think it's available? Gonna research more.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Interesting, not finding info on single rail option on the 1500 platimax though, and any idea when the 1700 might release? The 1375 also looks tempting.
> 
> But the 1500 platinum would be amazing if it was. I think it's available? Gonna research more.


The 3.3v rail is not really great and the priced is almost as bad as the EVGA

Thats about the worst i have to say about the higher wattage Enermax Platimax

And no idea when its going to be available its almost half a year since they showed it

Maybe its vaporware

Pretty much all the info you want is her

http://www.overclock.net/t/1439335/enermax-power-supplies-information-thread

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page567.htm


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The 3.3v rail is not really great and the priced is almost as bad as the EVGA
> 
> Thats about the worst i have to say about the higher wattage Enermax Platimax
> 
> And no idea when its going to be available its almost half a year since they showed it
> 
> Maybe its vaporware
> 
> Pretty much all the info you want is her
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1439335/enermax-power-supplies-information-thread
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page567.htm


Appreciate it, could you explain a bit on the 3.3rail and the 5v rail issue they're talking about for it, I was reading the tech review earlier. Other than that it seems to have a high rating. From what I'm showing on the website though it looks as if the 1500W is multi rail only sadly.


Loose voltage regulation
High ripple at 5V
Not so strong 5VSB rail


----------



## shilka

Sory it was 5.5v rail not 3.3v i meant

Techpowerup has a review of the 1500 watts

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Enermax/EPM1500EGT/

From that review i think voltage regulation is crap come on 4.62% on the 12v rail

The 5,5v and 3,3v rails are alright voltage regulation wise

Ripple on the 5.5v rail is higher then all the other rails but the other rails are alright

Would i buy this or recommend it the answer to that is no not even if they take half the price of it

Its not much better then the EVGA


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory it was 5.5v rail not 3.3v i meant
> 
> Techpowerup has a review of the 1500 watts
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Enermax/EPM1500EGT/
> 
> From that review i think voltage regulation is crap come on 4.62% on the 12v rail
> 
> The 5,5v and 3,3v rails are alright voltage regulation wise
> 
> Ripple on the 5.5v rail is higher then all the other rails but the other rails are alright
> 
> Would i buy this or recommend it the answer to that is no not even if they take half the price of it
> 
> Its not much better then the EVGA


So that leaves the LEPA which is a rebranded version ( any changes though, I've seen good reviews on it by johnny ) 1600W and then the 1375W

Do you recommend either? wermad I believe is using the 1600W w/ 4x 290's I think and having no issues w/ large overclocks though there's also the study of multi vs single and if it does in fact attribute to these shut downs due to the lack of amps per rail on multi, what's your take/view on this ?

I don't really trust the G2 1300W for a 1.3v+ setup of Tri SLI'd titans at the time. Though my original goal was to do it with one PSU vs 2, in which I was going to have my AX1200i + a 1000W for anything additional in case I go 4 ( doubtful )


----------



## shilka

The Lepa G 1600 watts is a very good PSU

As long as you keep in mind its multi 12v rail so its easier to overload a rail


----------



## TwoCables

There is no 5.5V. It's just 5V.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There is no 5.5V. It's just 5V.


Yes duh sory about that

Its getting late


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> thats basically what I was getting at, and it leaves room for improvment
> OK< only proof is in the fact I had a setup that 600Watts wasn't even enough for, you need to factor in the power draw of the CPU, and the video card


You was not overwhelming a good 600w psu with an 8350 and a 660ti, though. You must have had a really bad unit not capable of delivering anywhere near that power, or some other issue


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Lepa G 1600 watts is a very good PSU
> 
> *As long as you keep in mind its multi 12v rail so its easier to overload a rail*


Yeah that's the issue, so I"m guessing that 1300W is the highest atm that supports single (still need to look @ the 1375 plat to verify)

Should I keep the AX1200i and add in a G2 1300 and put all 3 titans on the 1300 and the CPU/fans/controllers/everything else on the 1200? Or should I just pack up the 1200 get the 1300 and a separate 800W

Put the 3 on the g2 and the remainder (cpu etc) on the 800? I'm worried about shutdowns and from what I"m hearing on the multi rails to elude this you need to utilize 2 fails per card ( 1 cable per ) which would make me run out quick.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes duh sory about that
> 
> Its getting late


Yeah, you crazy nut. Wake up and go to sleep!


----------



## Twotenths

If you already have the 2 power supplies then use them both. I own the EVGA SuperNOVA 1500W Classified PSU and I'm sorry about that purchase. Under full load the power supplied isn't consistent. It makes O/Cing more tedious because you aren't sure whether your settings failed because they are over reaching or because of the inconsistent power. I should have gone with SeaSonic or Enermax. At least the supplied power will be completely stable at whatever load you are running. You will need to plug each power supply into a different fuse coming from your breaker box. Most rooms all use the same breaker per room so using 2 plugs in the same room will gain you nothing but it all depends on the electrical layout of your house. I would power all the video cards off of one PSU and everything else off the other PSU. I am using an adapter called Add2PSU and it works perfectly. Both PSU's power up at the same time and shut down as well together. Make the Main PSU run the entire board and all the peripherals while the second one just handles the GPU's. The AX1200i can power the GPU's. It runs clean stable power. The second 1300W unit can easily power the board and everything else. It would probably never reach 50% load no matter how high you overclock your CPU. I'm not sure which brand your 1300W unit is but most PSU's @ 50% load will be pretty stable.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twotenths*
> 
> If you already have the 2 power supplies then use them both. I own the EVGA SuperNOVA 1500W Classified PSU and I'm sorry about that purchase. Under full load the power supplied isn't consistent. It makes O/Cing more tedious because you aren't sure whether your settings failed because they are over reaching or because of the inconsistent power. I should have gone with SeaSonic or Enermax. At least the supplied power will be completely stable at whatever load you are running. You will need to plug each power supply into a different fuse coming from your breaker box. Most rooms all use the same breaker per room so using 2 plugs in the same room will gain you nothing but it all depends on the electrical layout of your house. I would power all the video cards off of one PSU and everything else off the other PSU. I am using an adapter called Add2PSU and it works perfectly. Both PSU's power up at the same time and shut down as well together. Make the Main PSU run the entire board and all the peripherals while the second one just handles the GPU's. The AX1200i can power the GPU's. It runs clean stable power. The second 1300W unit can easily power the board and everything else. It would probably never reach 50% load no matter how high you overclock your CPU. I'm not sure which brand your 1300W unit is but most PSU's @ 50% load will be pretty stable.


All I have is an AX1200i right now which is why im trying to figure out if maintaining just 1 psu is possible (upgrading of course) or if the only option is dual psu


----------



## Twotenths

You will need more power if you plan to O/C everything. Have you gone to the Extreme PSU Calculator site http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp and figured out what your system needs? Enermax has a calculator as well on their site. When I calculated out my system it told me that I need 1800W which includes overclocking values. So I have a 1500W and bought a 650W supplementary power supply. I use an Add2PSU adapter to connect them but trying to balance the load is a little more difficult. The 650W isn't enough to power the MB and all the peripherals so I have to load some peripherals onto the 1500W unit. It's a pain in the butt doing all the calculations but it's running well. I know I could get better scores if I had purchased an 850W+ for the motherboard and peripherals and run all the Video cards off of the 1500W unit. I have an unopened AX1200i that I can use but I'm waiting for January to go full water on the whole system. That will cost me around $1000.00 for 2x EK-CoolStream XTX 360 radiators a case and all the fittings, pumps, blocks,reservoir etc. That is when I will need more power and I will switch out the 650W for the 1200W. If you look at the efficiency curve of your power supply it usually peaks around 50 - 65% load and then starts to drop off. I am running 4x GTX680 Classified cards that draw 235W each under full load. I keep hitting a barrier with my system that only full water and more power can cure. I just need to find a good case to put it in that doesn't cost me an arm and a leg. Case Labs cases are not cheap and most of the others can't handle 2x EK-CoolStream RAD XTX 360 radiators and still have room for the reservoir, dual pumps and dual PSU's. I was looking at the new Cooler Master HAF Stacker 435 case with buying another unit to make it a 445. The problem with that is that the main compartment has minimal air flow. They put in a big window but I can't cool the board and chipsets with side fans. It is a new model of case and they might offer a windowed side with fan support at a later date but for now it just won't do it for me. The 900D doesn't have the room either because it doesn't support dual PSU's. The write up says it does but pictures say no.


----------



## shilka

My god what a wall of text

Could you please reformat it so its not so hard on the eyes

Right i simply cant read your post

Everything is too close together


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twotenths*
> 
> You will need more power if you plan to O/C everything. Have you gone to the Extreme PSU Calculator site:
> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp and figured out what your system needs?
> 
> Enermax has a calculator as well on their site. When I calculated out my system it told me that I need 1800W which includes overclocking values. So I have a 1500W and bought a 650W supplementary power supply. I use an Add2PSU adapter to connect them but trying to balance the load is a little more difficult. The 650W isn't enough to power the MB and all the peripherals so I have to load some peripherals onto the 1500W unit.
> 
> It's a pain in the butt doing all the calculations but it's running well. I know I could get better scores if I had purchased an 850W+ for the motherboard and peripherals and run all the Video cards off of the 1500W unit. I have an unopened AX1200i that I can use but I'm waiting for January to go full water on the whole system.
> 
> That will cost me around $1000.00 for 2x EK-CoolStream XTX 360 radiators a case and all the fittings, pumps, blocks,reservoir etc. That is when I will need more power and I will switch out the 650W for the 1200W. If you look at the efficiency curve of your power supply it usually peaks around 50 - 65% load and then starts to drop off. I am running 4x GTX680 Classified cards that draw 235W each under full load. I keep hitting a barrier with my system that only full water and more power can cure.
> 
> I just need to find a good case to put it in that doesn't cost me an arm and a leg. Case Labs cases are not cheap and most of the others can't handle 2x EK-CoolStream RAD XTX 360 radiators and still have room for the reservoir, dual pumps and dual PSU's. I was looking at the new Cooler Master HAF Stacker 435 case with buying another unit to make it a 445. The problem with that is that the main compartment has minimal air flow. They put in a big window but I can't cool the board and chipsets with side fans.
> 
> It is a new model of case and they might offer a windowed side with fan support at a later date but for now it just won't do it for me. The 900D doesn't have the room either because it doesn't support dual PSU's. The write up says it does but pictures say no.


Hope this makes it easier for you


----------



## shilka

That was a bit eaiser on the eyes

When i started on OCN i posted like that after a few posts i was told to stop wall posting

So now i post like this

Anyway back on topic

What i was about to say is you cant really use calculators to get acute number


----------



## TwoCables

Those PSU calculators should not be used unless you know how to use them.

For example:


System Type: unless you have an "Extreme" CPU, you have a "Regular" system.
CPU Utilization (TDP): leave this at 90%
Hard Drives: do not choose "High RPM" unless you have 10,000 RPM hard drives or faster
Additional PCI Express Cards: this isn't for video cards
External Devices > USB: this is not for your keyboard or mouse
Fans: High Performance fans are fans that are like 8W per fan or more
System Load: if all you're doing is gaming, then set this to 75%. You can set it to 80%, but that's only if you are playing games that stress the CPU pretty hard at the same time
Capacitor Aging: leave this at either "- Select", or 10%. Anything higher than that is very unrealistic unless you're going to be using a lower quality PSU

The big ones are TDP Utilization and System Load. Too many people set these to 100% which is *way* beyond anything realistic, even for your most demanding loads. TDP must be at 85 to 90%, and System Load for gaming must be at 75-80%. Don't just choose 80% "just to be sure", choose it if your games are stressing the CPU pretty hard as well.

*Edit:* Enermax's calculator was ripped off from eXtreme OuterVision's site. It's the same calculator, yet Enermax doesn't give them any credit!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That was a bit eaiser on the eyes
> 
> When i started on OCN i posted like that after a few posts i was told to stop wall posting
> 
> So now i post like this
> 
> Anyway back on topic
> 
> What i was about to say is you cant really use calculators to get acute number


I have to admit that this is almost just as irritating because each new sentence is on a new line and it doesn't read very naturally. I apologize for not saying anything sooner, but this is one of those things that I don't like saying to anyone because then I feel like I'm being rude or something. 

So, you can type in paragraphs, but just go to a new paragraph when you're about to start a slightly new subject, something that isn't related closely enough to be in the same paragraph, just like this. Except, I'm forcing it a little bit here. I probably could have typed all of this in one paragraph. However, if that puts you at risk for posting a wall of text like Twotenths did, then I would say "nevermind".


----------



## Twotenths

Sorry about the wall of text. I was just following my thought pattern and making some conclusions of my own at the same time.


----------



## Twotenths

I have the ASRock X79 Extreme 11 motherboard and I'm contemplating buying a R4BE instead. I already have a RIVE MB but with only 2 native Sata3 ports. The R4BE offers 6 Sata3 ports although they are run using different chips.


----------



## Twotenths

The ASRock MB doesn't have the extra fine tuning that the Rampage series has for power and won't support 2400+ ram properly. It keeps downclocking them to 2133. I now run them at 2133 but tightened the timings to make up for the difference. It does mean that I have to overvolt them to 1.72V for stable use. I have 2 different sets of 2400 64GB and they both have the same problem. I have TridextX and RipjawsZ and neither runs at 2400. I ran them on my RIVE system and copied the clock settings to the ASRock system. They do work when I do that but if for some reason my system does a BSOD they reset to 1333. It's a real pain to set them up again.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> SLI Titans & AX850, I've never hit 700W from the wall even with the 3770K OC'd to 5GHZ @ 1.445V


Not sure if I posted in this thread yet but to play devils advocate...
I've pulled 2000w from the wall, tripped the protection on my psu, blew my breaker and this was with nothing but the 4 titans on that psu. All it takes is a custom bios. Not even on water yet. Fwiw this is during benchmarking and it's on 4k which makes a tremendous difference.

The psu that powers my system draws about 600 from the wall.

CPU is at 1.45v and titans are at 1.212 courtesy of my mosfets overheating and locking'er up.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> They don't draw THAT much power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titans are only a tiny bit more power hungry than 7970s. A single overclocked Titan with the stock BIOS draws about 270W, with a modded BIOS you're still looking at 320W or under. It depends on the CPU you're running but -
> 550W - One Titan
> 750W - Two Titans
> 1000W - Three Titans
> 1200W - Four Titans (As long as it can supply the current required)


Yea overclocked they draw a bit more. Are we discussing stock or ovevolted?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That has nothing to do with the GTX 780
> 
> Let me spell this out you dont need more then 750 watts end of story the end
> 
> You may need more if you play around with LN cooling and and other crazy stuff but who does that


So much misinfo on the web. People telling you what is required from hardware they don't even own. I'll tell u I have pulled over 800w from 2 titans without anything else on the psu and on air. Don't make the mistake I did and end up having to get another psu that I don't have a case for due to everyone telling me 1500 was plenty.

Granted if you don't plan to OC the draw will go down exponentially. Still for best efficiency and longevity if nothing else, you don't want to run your psu at or near its limit anyhow.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a massive ripoff and its not even a great PSU
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review#.UrYGp7TQucE
> 
> Noise
> 
> Loud. Really, really, really loud. Sure the EVGA NEX1500 Classified is a 1500W power supply so quiet at full load isn't necessarily something to be expected, but it almost seems like EVGA was deliberately trying to make this unit loud. There literally has not been a unit through here that has been this obscenely loud in a long time, and even then at least those had the excuse of being 80mm fans. This unit? It doesn't have any excuses. Sure, you may be able to regulate the fan speed via the dip switches or the SuperNOVA software but if you have to change the factory settings out of the box, the factory settings were wrong. Period.
> 
> Paul's Thoughts:
> 
> For power supplies that die catastrophically during load testing it is really easy to quantify why those suck so badly, roughly it would be the smoldering carnage. With the EVGA NEX1500 Classified, however, it is a bit harder (though no less sucky) as there were no ridiculously bad single moments during testing to point to and say "There, that is what you did so amazingly wrong EVGA," while dousing it with the fire extinguisher. Rather it was the slow accumulation of bad decisions that make the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply a train wreck. Indeed, there is literally almost no facet of this unit that does not need significant revision before this should be sent out to retail.
> 
> With that in mind here is the Top 10 list of issues that made me want to beat my head on the wall and should have been fixed before releasing this power supply:
> 
> Documentation, what documentation?
> 
> The Handle to Nowhere.
> 
> Cables? Looks like I ordered birds nest soup!
> 
> Fan? I can't hear you, can yell a little louder?
> 
> 12v rail assignment? what the ....?
> 
> Oh the fan and the 12v rail assignment don't work right from the factory? You want us to fix it ourselves in the software? That can't be the right answer.
> 
> Oh the software isn't included in the package I bought to fix it myself? Well at least it is easy to find, wait, does that say I have to register to get my product to work right?
> 
> Rail overboard! Rogue waves in the 3.3v rail.
> 
> Scotty, we need more power at 100v.
> 
> This power supply costs how much??????????????
> 
> The Bottom Line
> 
> The EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply is a huge power supply and huge disappointment. It isn't that this unit just doesn't do one thing well; it is the fact that it doesn't do much of anything well after promising us the moon and stars. "No compromises" remember? For instance, when the unit would run (which wasn't all of our tests so it has already gone into the fail heap there) the voltage regulation was the worst we have seen from 1500W+ power supplies, the DC Output Quality had weird load specific issues, and it was insanely loud seemingly just to offend the ears along with your good sense. This is without getting into the more subjective problems of the cables which are an insane mess to deal with, the random handle protrusion, the not including the software that is supposed to let you fix some of the problems from the factory, and the fact that EVGA has mislabeled the 12v arrangement on the packaging as well as the housing so you have to have the Rosetta Stone and the manual to figure out what goes where. Then there is the price, at $449.99 you are better off purchasing any of the other 1500W power supplies we have reviewed than the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified. Maybe not including install screws was a hint at something?
> 
> "No compromises" is right, and that is exactly what you should not do with your hard earned cash, but that is exactly what EVGA has done with its name on this product.


Actually for all it's features it's an amazing psu. Apart from a few jaded biased reviews everyone has rated it "good" at worst. I adore mine and won't buy another (psu) for many years to come.

One peice of advice however, is not to spend the extra 100 if you don't "have" it for the extended warranty. 5 years is plenty, at that point u will have the itch anyhow.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA NEX1500 is multi rail as well
> 
> Think that you are looknig for is the Lepa P 1700 watts which is still not out yet despite they showed it at computex
> 
> Its a rebranded Enermax Platimax so maybe look at that one?
> 
> Edit duh 1700 watts is not out either from Enermax


It's single rail or multi rail via dipswitch. We call that innovation


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twotenths*
> 
> If you already have the 2 power supplies then use them both. I own the EVGA SuperNOVA 1500W Classified PSU and I'm sorry about that purchase. Under full load the power supplied isn't consistent. It makes O/Cing more tedious because you aren't sure whether your settings failed because they are over reaching or because of the inconsistent power. I should have gone with SeaSonic or Enermax. At least the supplied power will be completely stable at whatever load you are running. You will need to plug each power supply into a different fuse coming from your breaker box. Most rooms all use the same breaker per room so using 2 plugs in the same room will gain you nothing but it all depends on the electrical layout of your house. I would power all the video cards off of one PSU and everything else off the other PSU. I am using an adapter called Add2PSU and it works perfectly. Both PSU's power up at the same time and shut down as well together. Make the Main PSU run the entire board and all the peripherals while the second one just handles the GPU's. The AX1200i can power the GPU's. It runs clean stable power. The second 1300W unit can easily power the board and everything else. It would probably never reach 50% load no matter how high you overclock your CPU. I'm not sure which brand your 1300W unit is but most PSU's @ 50% load will be pretty stable.


Shouldn't be riding the thing that hard to begin with. When mine shut down I knew it wasn't the psus fault, I hit 1950w with a 1500w psu lol.

To each their own though. Lots of happy owners but some seemed to have jumped on the anti bandwagon.


----------



## Asus11

depends if your going to be volt modding the cards, in that case even a 1200watt might be cutting it close


----------



## Twotenths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> depends if your going to be volt modding the cards, in that case even a 1200watt might be cutting it close


The Precision-X software allows you to take the power up to 132%. My 680's use 180W stock and if I set the software up to run @ 132% then it's 180 x 1.32 = 237.6W per card. If I multiply that by the 4 cards that I run then they alone pull 950W.
My CPU overclocked to 5GHz needs 320W @1.47V.

I haven't included anything else yet i.e. my raid array, Fan controllers, Blu-ray burner, printer, webcam, Ram O/C, etc..., , I'm running 13 fans throughout my case all 140mm and 180mm. .4A ea. on the 140's and 3.7A ea. on the 180's.
Then I have my H100i and lots of other things as well. I'm not finished building yet either.


----------



## Twotenths

I'm going with full water in January. I've already had the system running flat out as best as I could get it, but I don't own a tester to check what's coming out of the wall.
The EVGA SuperNova has a USB connector that will tell me via software what I'm pulling. The problem is that the fourth video card won't seat properly if I have anything plugged into the USB 2 headers. I have ordered some 90 degree connectors which I will solder onto the board in place of the upright connectors when I get them.

I know that I'm pulling high power when I hear all the fans going berserk. The GPU fans sound like a train is going by. The motherboard pulls around 100W under normal load. And yes I am running an Extreme CPU with a high end desktop motherboard. I also have 2 molex connectors for supplemental PCIe power connected. It all adds up to high power consumption and I have too much money invested to let it go up in a burst of flames from the PSU.

The SuperNova has a dip switch to run it as a single 12V rail. I have it set to that because the manual tells you to if you're running more than 2 video cards.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The Precision-X software allows you to take the power up to 132%. My 680's use 180W stock and if I set the software up to run @ 132% then it's 180 x 1.32 = 237.6W per card. If I multiply that by the 4 cards that I run then they alone pull 950W.


They don't draw that, though. That's a power limit, a hard cap on the upper end. Your average draw @1.212v will be like.. 170w, if they are fully loaded in a game
Quote:


> My 680's use 180W stock


Your 680's have a 180w tdp at stock. 770's are the same GPU, borderline identical performance wise, and have a 230w tdp at stock. TDP is not power usage and in some cases it's almost a random stat - see 4670k and 4770k both having an 84w TDP even though the i7 draws ~15% more power under an 8-thread load


----------



## Twotenths

I was talking to tech support @ EVGA and he told me that they will most likely max out at 220-225W each.

There is an article about them on the AnandTech website showing idle power vs load power and the difference is 270W but that includes the CPU at locked stock settings. They list stock speeds and O/C Precision-X speeds. They even list the overvolted 1.3V results for a large variety of games and bench tests.

The average gain with maximum overvolting was a mere 3% more than the regular software O/C. The temps and strain on the cards was far greater with 100W of extra power being used to achieve the paltry 3%. Temps went from 60C to 95C. I paid far too much for 4 of these to take those kind of chances for such a small increase. They did notice that the ram doesn't overclock very much and seems to be the bottleneck on these cards.

I have Evbot connectors but these cards are so well tuned that overvolting up to 1.3V gives very little extra boost and is not worth the cost of the Evbot unit. In some tests overvolting actually slowed the cards down. They are stock @ 1.175V and Nvidea is quite anal about not selling any of their cards above the reference card voltage. Of course these cards use top notch binned GPU's and chips to achieve the factory overclock settings. I did manage to get a 3D Mark11 score of X12953 with just air on the cards using Precision-X and setting the power up to 128% which was the most they could use.

I would love to be able to buy full water blocks for them but they have been discontinued everywhere. I had my name on a list twice to get them but by the time I read the email they were already sold out.

I am just going to put EK generic water blocks on the Gpu's and heatsinks on the chips and mosfets. I will let the existing fan blow over them. Best I can do for cooling. I don't think I will gain much from water cooling seeing as they never went above 82C when I benched them. The fans were running at 100% with the fan curve I set up.


----------



## Twotenths

Quote:


> They don't draw that, though. That's a power limit, a hard cap on the upper end. Your average draw @1.212v will be like.. 170w, if they are fully loaded in a game


That is if I am running on 1 monitor. I am setting up 3x 2560 x 1440 in Portrait mode for whatever the size will work out to. Something around 4320 x 2560. I've got the monitors but haven't set them up yet. It will definitely pull more watts when I run at those settings. I had 4 monitors but Nvidea drivers supposedly don't support 4 way monitors. I let my son use the fourth one for now. He is a Graphics Illustrator and Animator. These are high quality color correct monitors. One version newer than IBS monitors is what they call PLS designed for color accuracy.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My god learn how to edit and not spam every thread you post in


bit of a hypocrite are we? coming from the guy w 17k posts. Still cant properly interpret spam and otherwise? I reckon your one of the fellas that calls someone a troll when they disagree w/ your opinion?







Anyhow, lets not derail.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you're using extensions, try and go native for now for trouble shooting.
> 
> Your 1200w psu should be able to draw more power if needed for quick bench runs. Not sure how much more it can pull.
> 
> I think your psu is more than enough. I pulled miracles with my ax650 on my TITAN and 3970x, of course my TITAN benching was with 1.2125v.


im probably super late to the party but... you must be kidding right? I have nothing but 4 titans hooked up to an NEX1500 and with a custom bios and the right benchmark, im tripping the protection on this thing









im gonna venture to say any and all problems your having is psu related


----------



## Twotenths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> im probably super late to the party but... you must be kidding right? I have nothing but 4 titans hooked up to an NEX1500 and with a custom bios and the right benchmark, im tripping the protection on this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna venture to say any and all problems your having is psu related


I'm looking at a SeaSonic 1000W Platinum for the motherboard and peripherals only. It will replace my 650W EVGA PSU. It is the cleanest and most stable power delivery available according to the Hard OC website. No matter what load is on the 3.3V, 5V and 12V rails they never drop down lower under full load. They always deliver the rated voltage. You never see 11.87V like all the other PSUs. I will make the 1500W my secondary and run all the videocard power from it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twotenths*
> 
> I'm looking at a SeaSonic 1000W Platinum for the motherboard and peripherals only. It will replace my 650W EVGA PSU. It is the cleanest and most stable power delivery available according to the Hard OC website. No matter what load is on the 3.3V, 5V and 12V rails they never drop down lower under full load. They always deliver the rated voltage. You never see 11.87V like all the other PSUs. I will make the 1500W my secondary and run all the videocard power from it.


EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/Super Flower Leadex has lower ripple then the Seasonic Platinum


----------



## LunaP

Seems like the enermax 1500 is the king for 1500 according to johnny. Scored a 9.6 and nothing negative on power.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Seems like the enermax 1500 is the king for 1500 according to johnny. Scored a 9.6 and nothing negative on power.


Voltage regulation on the 12v rail is 2,8% which is not really great

Thats about the worst thing on it


----------



## Twotenths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/Super Flower Leadex has lower ripple then the Seasonic Platinum


I have the EVGA 1500W Classified PSU not the 'Super Flower' never heard of it version.


----------



## TwoCables

Super Flower is the OEM of the PSU. EVGA used the Super Flower Leadex Series PSU to create it.


----------



## Twotenths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twotenths*
> 
> I have the EVGA 1500W Classified PSU not the 'Super Flower' never heard of it version.


Okay I've looked up EVGA SuperNOVA 1000W G2 on Johnny's site and it scores a 9.4 and costs less than the Seasonic 1000W which scores 9.7. Seasonic got dinged for the price and poor soldering. EVGA got dinged for long cables which for me is a big plus (Corsair 900D case), minimal manual (who cares), they used some cheaper capacitors on the modular board and price compared to Coolermaster's V1000. The Cooler Master is out because it uses different style modular ports that aren't compatible with my large array of cabling. The Seasonic comes in at $289.00 here and the EVGA runs at $199.99. It is a toss up between the 2. I'm leaning towards the EVGA because both of my existing PSU's are EVGA which means that everything is fully interchangeable. It's a hard choice.


----------



## shilka

The EVGA SuperNova P2 is a little better then the G2 and its 190$ on NCIX right now


----------



## Twotenths

Yes I was just looking at it right now


----------



## Slinky PC

PSU Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 (1500W)


----------



## vlps5122

overvolting with 2 id go with at the very least ax1200i. with my 2 kingpins at 1.5v from dmm and the cards over 1400 core i am now pulling 1300w from wall with kil a watt. my ax1200i is screaming, i will be buying the ax1500i and finally making the jump to 8 core intel with haswell e in the fall


----------



## Twotenths

I am running 4-way 680 Classifieds and the power needed just for the GPU's is 1000W. The TDP is 195W but when overclocked they pull much more. I have a 1500W PSU and it isn't enough. Especially when you overclock the CPU and Ram. I'm running 15 fans 140mm+ and I use 2 fan controllers. I used 2 PSU's and the total from the wall was 1387W. That was just O/c'ing the video cards. I haven't pushed my CPU yet. I can easily pull an extra 150W doing that. I have 10 drives, 2 are SSD's and the rest are a mix of Raid and non-Raid setups. The non-Raid stores my backups. I've got led's and a pump and various other items that I still need to install.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twotenths*
> 
> I am running 4-way 680 Classifieds and the power needed just for the GPU's is 1000W. The TDP is 195W but when overclocked they pull much more. I have a 1500W PSU and it isn't enough. Especially when you overclock the CPU and Ram. I'm running 15 fans 140mm+ and I use 2 fan controllers. I used 2 PSU's and the total from the wall was 1387W. That was just O/c'ing the video cards. I haven't pushed my CPU yet. I can easily pull an extra 150W doing that. I have 10 drives, 2 are SSD's and the rest are a mix of Raid and non-Raid setups. The non-Raid stores my backups. I've got led's and a pump and various other items that I still need to install.


If your PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 1387W from the wall, then that means your computer is pulling 1248W from the PSU. So, don't go by what's being pulled from the wall. Instead, multiply it by about .90 for estimating 90% efficiency. Your results from that calculation will be approximately what your PSU is delivering to your computer, and that's coming out of the PSU's advertised capacity. The wall draw doesn't mean anything in this context.


----------



## Twotenths

I'm using an EVGA NEX1500 power supply which is 87% efficient at that level. I have more things to install and if you look at the reviews for this PSU they're not very good. I haven't O/C'd my CPU at that level yet. I am seeing power drops on the 12V rail that will impact my overclocking ability. I know that my outlets put out 120V (tested with multimeter) not 115 or 110 so my source power is clean. Overclocking is all about stability and if your power isn't stable enough your benchmarks will suffer. I am looking at the new EVGA PSU's which are rebranded Super Flower units using the EVGA style connectors. They are highly rated at JonnyGuru's and come in 2 varieties. The G2 and the P2. G= Gold P= Plat. The G2 units miss the Platinum ranking by just .3%. Unfortunately they are unavailable anywhere right now and the few who have them are gouging people on the price. I have one on backorder that I ordered on Jan 18th. It's a 1300W unit for $219CAN. CAN to USD is close to 10% right now so you should be able to acquire one for around the $200USD mark when they come back into stock. NewEgg is overcharging by more than $150 and that is why they still carry stock.


----------



## Twotenths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i will be buying the ax1500i and finally making the jump to 8 core intel with haswell e in the fall


I was looking at the Haswell-E myself but it is a triple whammy price-wise. You will pay top dollar for the X99 chipset board, top dollar for the new 248pin DDR4 ram, and top dollar for the Haswell-E chip itself. That makes waiting a while (10 to 12 months after release) before upgrading more realistic. They will have debugged the X99 chipset and stabilized the memory modules and CPU. Buying the latest is costly and comes with a variety of problems from early release. Just look at the amount of Bios upgrades for the X79 chipset. Doing all three at once will have many teething problems. What will stop me more than anything is that the 2011 socket will become the 2013 or 2011 ver 3 which will not support any previous processors. The pin-outs change. The same amount of pins but a different configuration incompatible with previous cpu's.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twotenths*
> 
> I'm using an EVGA NEX1500 power supply which is 87% efficient at that level. I have more things to install and if you look at the reviews for this PSU they're not very good. I haven't O/C'd my CPU at that level yet. I am seeing power drops on the 12V rail that will impact my overclocking ability. I know that my outlets put out 120V (tested with multimeter) not 115 or 110 so my source power is clean. Overclocking is all about stability and if your power isn't stable enough your benchmarks will suffer. I am looking at the new EVGA PSU's which are rebranded Super Flower units using the EVGA style connectors. They are highly rated at JonnyGuru's and come in 2 varieties. The G2 and the P2. G= Gold P= Plat. The G2 units miss the Platinum ranking by just .3%. Unfortunately they are unavailable anywhere right now and the few who have them are gouging people on the price. I have one on backorder that I ordered on Jan 18th. It's a 1300W unit for $219CAN. CAN to USD is close to 10% right now so you should be able to acquire one for around the $200USD mark when they come back into stock. NewEgg is overcharging by more than $150 and that is why they still carry stock.


Ok, then at 87% efficiency, 1387W from the wall means your computer is pulling 1206W from the PSU instead of the 1248W at 90%.


----------



## TheDude26

Using a Lepa 1600 with 3 x GTX Titans OC'd with a 4930k @4.4, 2 pumps, and multiple fans. Have had zero issues.

Adding a 4th Titan, on the fence with which PSU to add to the equation. Considering Corsair AX760.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> Using a Lepa 1600 with 3 x GTX Titans OC'd with a 4930k @4.4, 2 pumps, and multiple fans. Have had zero issues.
> 
> Adding a 4th Titan, on the fence with which PSU to add to the equation. Considering Corsair AX760.


Dont bother with the AX760 you got better options for the same amount of money


----------



## Levesque

I'm using a dual PSU set-up: Corsair AX1200i + AX850 with 4X Quad-SLI Titans. The 4 Titans are on the AX1200i, and everything else is on the AX850 (CPU, mobo, SSDs, HHDs, 4 pumps, 36 fans, etc etc).

Everything is working fine.

I had 3 Antec HCP-1200 failed on me. Muh. No problems with the 2 Corsairs set-up for around 1 year now.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm using a dual PSU set-up: Corsair AX1200i + AX850 with 4X Quad-SLI Titans. The 4 Titans are on the AX1200i, and everything else is on the AX850 (CPU, mobo, SSDs, HHDs, 4 pumps, 36 fans, etc etc).
> 
> Everything is working fine.
> 
> I had 3 Antec HCP-1200 failed on me. Muh. No problems with the 2 Corsairs set-up for around 1 year now.


Im actually using almsot the same.

Ax1200i for my 3 titans which i hit about 1150w on when under load and ax860 for my board. Runs great thus far.


----------



## SeanEboy

Now this is my kind of thread! Except, I'm from the red variety... I'm running 290x quadfire, watercooled of course.. and a 3930k. This is primarily a gaming build, but if I can mine while at work, etc, why not?

I really like your idea of isolating the cards versus rest of the system, but what should my split be? 1500w for the cards, and 850w for the rest? I am unfamiliar with systems of this power draw, and quite frankly am having a hard time figuring it out. You guys seem to at least be in the same ballpark as I am. Any help would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## TwoCables

850W for the rest of the system would be way too much overkill. So would 1500W for just the cards.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 850W for the rest of the system would be way too much overkill. So would 1500W for just the cards.


Not sure about 290x's specifically but gk110 can easily pull 300w each when oc'd so i don't think 1500w for four would be terrible


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Not sure about 290x's specifically but gk110 can easily pull 300w each when oc'd so i don't think 1500w for four would be terrible


Alright, well 850W is still quite overkill for just a CPU, motherboard, water cooling and other components.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Alright, well 850W is still quite overkill for just a CPU, motherboard, water cooling and other components.


ofc~ ^.^


----------



## SeanEboy

Thanks for the responses guys.. So, I guess I'll just roll with the 1500w system-wide, and only look for alternatives if things start acting funny?


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I'll try to remember that the 290 can pull some serious power when heavily overclocked and overvolted. Thanks, man.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys.. So, I guess I'll just roll with the 1500w system-wide, and only look for alternatives if things start acting funny?


Well, you do have a 3930K which can pull over 325W if it's heavily overclocked. So, perhaps a good quality-made 550W PSU for rest would be good.


----------



## SeanEboy

Ok, so stick with the 1500w for the GPUs.. Then, go low watt PSU for the rest? I will have (22) AP-15s on push pull, an MCP35x2 as well.... But, I don't think their draw is too significant when comparing the other core components, right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> Ok, so stick with the 1500w for the GPUs.. Then, go low watt PSU for the rest? I will have (22) AP-15s on push pull, an MCP35x2 as well.... But, I don't think their draw is too significant when comparing the other core components, right?


Not enough to need a massive 850W PSU. Maybe go as high as a good 650W PSU if you're really worried about it. Whatever you do though, make sure both PSUs are good quality units.


----------



## Jobesky

Sorry for the res!

So I'm getting 2 Titan Black Superclocked Sigs (SLI obv) and I have an i7 3770k OC'd at 4.7ghz with an AX1200. Will this PSU be able to support the 2 Titans? I have 2 reference 780s right now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobesky*
> 
> Sorry for the res!
> 
> So I'm getting 2 Titan Black Superclocked Sigs (SLI obv) and I have an i7 3770k OC'd at 4.7ghz with an AX1200. Will this PSU be able to support the 2 Titans? I have 2 reference 780s right now.


If you keep their voltages at stock, then you are going to have WAY more than enough power.


----------



## Jobesky

And if I up their voltage? Will I still have more than enough? I'm just worried because, reading through this thread, there seems to be conflicting answers - some say get a 1500w PSU, others say below 1000w is fine, etc. Just worried when my Titans get installed my computer will explode.









(Not literally ofc)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobesky*
> 
> And if I up their voltage? Will I still have more than enough? I'm just worried because, reading through this thread, there seems to be conflicting answers - some say get a 1500w PSU, others say below 1000w is fine, etc. Just worried when my Titans get installed my computer will explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not literally ofc)


I don't know, so my only advice can be to do two things:

Get a Kill A Watt and plug only the PSU into it (and multiply all readings under load that you see by .90 to estimate 90% efficiency)

Gradually increase the Titan's voltages until you start running out of PSU headroom.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobesky*
> 
> And if I up their voltage? Will I still have more than enough? I'm just worried because, reading through this thread, there seems to be conflicting answers - some say get a 1500w PSU, others say below 1000w is fine, etc. Just worried when my Titans get installed my computer will explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not literally ofc)


Titans are power limited to about 270 watts each unless you use a third party bios, as far as i know. 540w for two, you can get by on like a 750w psu. You have no reason to worry on 1k or especially 1.2k

the bigger problems are when you remove power limits and start clocking to the sky like many who pay extra for titan/780ti to have the best single GPU like to do


----------



## Jobesky

I mean, I may OC them a little but nothing crazy, so I should be okay right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobesky*
> 
> I mean, I may OC them a little but nothing crazy, so I should be okay right?


Oh, then yeah you definitely have way more than enough power.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobesky*
> 
> I mean, I may OC them a little but nothing crazy, so I should be okay right?


Unless you're overriding the power limit with a new bios and raising volts above the "nvidia limit" of 1.212v somehow, you don't have a lot of power consumption. 250w out of the box limit, can be raised to 270 or so iirc


----------



## vlps5122

evga needs to release the 1600w single rail


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

here you go 4 Way-Sli Titan Silverstone 1500w


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> here you go 4 Way-Sli Titan Silverstone 1500w]


Why in god´s name would you you open up the PSU like that


----------



## TwoCables

Because passive cooling is manly.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

yes passive cooling low noise i only got 22 db of noise from the hole system  running 5.0gzh on a 3970x cpu


----------

